# Ruth Question about Baby Aspirin



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

I saw our specialist yesterday and had a full on set of tests, a doppler scan of uterus and ovaries and a Hycosy, all was pretty good and soooooo informative, however the blood flow to my uterus is not so great and she has advised I take baby aspirin when going through IVf etc, also because I have one huge follie ready to pop at the moment she wrote it our for me to take from Monday. My question stems from reading some other stuff on here re baby aspirin.

She told me never to take in the first half of my cycle. But i have noticed some people taking it early.. when stimming etc she also wrote for me to take 150mgs daily. Most advice on here seems to be to only take 75mgs. now I am   scratching my head at the difference, can you shed some light on this??

many thanks in advance

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Debs

Just butting in your post to Ruth!!

I didn't use baby aspirin with my first cycle of ICSI, and sadly this ended in a missed m/c.  I was advised to start taking baby aspirin from the day after EC on my next cycle and I'm now 23 weeks pregnant and still on the baby aspirin.

One thing that the sonographer said at my 12 week scan was "oh you have excellent blood flow to your uterus" which was interesting.  I'm not saying I m/c on my first cycle because I wasn't on baby aspirin, but it's obviously helped the blood flow to my uterus this time around.

Good luck!

Kim
xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Kim - I was told to come off of the baby asprin when pregnant as it thins the blood - increasing the chance of miscarrage!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm no medical professional I'm afraid but I too have to take "baby" aspirin.
I've had a couple of early miscarriages & after having numerous blood tests it's been found I have "sticky blood" (clots too much/too easily in bloodstream)...this can cause problems regards bloodflow to uterus.

I take 75mg (baby aspirin) to thin the blood & so help nourish the womb. I would personally check regards the mg you've been prescribed as that sounds way too high...basically double what I take...but then, like I say, I'm no professional.
I take from CD10 onwards...and if I do sustain a pregnancy, our consultant told me I will have to continue taking during pregnancy until he says to stop...

Higher dose than baby aspirin can possibly cause miscarriage but 75mg can actually reduce miscarriage.

I had a CD12 scan last month & my womb was 8mm (which he said was ok but still wanted more), had a CD10 scan this month & womb was already 10mm so baby aspirin obviously working 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi natasha,

she was definate about the dosage........................ my lining was very good yesterday, but said because my bloodflow/velocity was slow to take the baby aspirin, i just wanted to confirm with Ruth or some one else what they thought........

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

All the posts I have read on here talk about the low-dose one. I'm pretty sure I read that pg women/those tcc are advised not to take full-dose.

I've been told to take it from before ET so it's in my body from day 1.  I start about 8 days before ET.  I have read though that some people start taking it from day 1 of their cycle.

Good luck!


----------

